# Running A/c With Kipor 3000ti



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

Anyone here have any luck running their A/C with a Kipor 3000TI? I thought I had done pretty good research. I was convinced that the Kipor 3000TI would run my A/C, particularly since my Coleman Powermate rated at only 2250 watts ran it with no problem. However, my Kipor which is supposed to put out 2.6KVA peak and 2.5KVA continuous, overloads and kicks off. I tested using both generators under the same atmospheric conditions (within minutes) and the Coleman consistently runs the A/C with no problems while the Kipor kicks off. I also notice that the Kipor really bogs down when the electric water heater is turned on (by itself) and the Coleman doesn't skip a beat. I suspect bad control circuitry in the Kipor or extremely optimistic generator ratings... What do you guys (and gals) think? I've even called Carrier and they show 1450 watts on up to 1820 watts required to run the unit (depending on temp) but can offer no starting load as it differs greatly with outside air temp.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Pretty sure CamperAndy has this generator (not sure exactly of model numbers), send him a message and hopefully he can help out directly. I remember that he likes his.

kevin


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a 3500TI and it runs everything with no problem. I notice your sign-on name is sierra... which causes me to wonder what elevation you are at. The generating capacity is reduced as you increase elevation.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't have the Kipor but the Yamaha Ise3000. The water heater won't bog it down. But, I do have the refer on gas to keep from bogging it down while running the a/c. And, I live in the Sierra's at 4700'.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Does your Kipor have anything like the Honda eco-throttle? The eco-throttle automatically runs the gen at the lowest RPMs and then kicks them up according to demand. I have found that my gen operates the AC much better if I turn the eco-throttle off. Of course, it then runs at full RPMs, but it's rare that I have to run the AC with the gen anyway.

Scott


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

CJ999 said:


> I have a 3500TI and it runs everything with no problem. I notice your sign-on name is sierra... which causes me to wonder what elevation you are at. The generating capacity is reduced as you increase elevation.
> [snapback]104928[/snapback]​


Thanks for all the suggestions. I will try it with the eco-throttle (or whatever Kipor calls it) off. For the record, I am at an elevation of 175'. My sign-on is actually taken from the make and model of my airplane (Beechcraft Sierra B24R). I fear that what I really need to do is buy the model 3500TI. I was trying to have a more manageable weight for when the wife and kids go camping without me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AC ??

Is that your alcohol cooler?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I replied to your PM but just so everyone knows I have the 3500Ti not the 3000Ti but the 3000Ti should work.

It sounds like a carburetor issue, not sure if it is the Smart throttle control or the jetting but the 3000 should be able to handle it without too much strain.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> AC ??
> 
> Is that your alcohol cooler?
> 
> ...


No that stands for Air Conditioner. It's sort of a Southern thing... Come see us, I'll show you one.

The Alcohol Cooler is *MUCH* bigger and requires a dedicated power source!























Dreamtimers


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice, guys! Tried it last night with the "smart throttle" off and the air conditioning started and ran fine. I believe I'll still have the electronics and carburetor checked out as this unit probably only has about 1/2 an hour of run time. Maybe, despite all the QC stickers on it, it needs a little break in...

*I sure like this forum...*

I used it to find our trailer, and to troubleshoot several minor annoyances. I look forward to meeting with some of you and also to posting on improvements (or is it refinements?)

Regards,

Jerry

P.S.

I noticed an Outback parked in an RV storage yard not far from my place. Is it possible that an "Outbacker" may not have heard of this forum? I believe I'll contact the Outback dealer in Salem and have him pass on this site info to new purchasers.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

They also need to warm up completely before you add the electric load, especially when they are new.


----------

